# Teaching Help Request



## rjlynam (Nov 9, 2006)

I've offered to teach the next series of our Northside Bible Study on TULIP. The challenge we have is that it's a family based Bible study with the following crowd makeup:

Regular attenders
Adults: 10
Teenagers: 3
1st-8th graders: 14
Under 1st graders: 9

And this is without the Reeders  

Does anyone know of any resources that might help me illustrate the points to the "cookie crumb" crowd?

_Pilgrim Presbyterian - Northside Bible Study_


----------



## ReederKidsMom (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh, man. That is soo... funny. Yesterday, on our way home from Midweek Bible Study. Chris and I were discussing that I have never studied the TULIP and that is one of the first things that most newly reformed study!!! Then today on the phone, after talking to your Wife, I thought how cool it was that Northside Bible Study has a fellowship meal. Now we might have to join you!!! I'll have to check out how far of a drive it would be for us! You might end up having...

Adults: 12
Teenagers: 3
1st-8th graders: 14
Under 1st graders: 14

LOL 

Okay Reformers give this man some good ideas…


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 10, 2006)

Attached is a basic Calvinism “Cheat Sheet” created by two seminary students I have interacted with in the past.

It is a handy collection of the primary verses for each point as well as rebuttals to common objections.

It is an adaptation of some content from: 

1. _Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended, and Documented _by David N. Steele 

And

2. _The Potter's Freedom _by James R. White

Also, the blue booklet our church offers for free titled, _What is the Reformed Faith?_ Has some information on TULIP.

If you are interested, I also have the TULIP seminar by John Piper on an mp3 CD that may be useful. He lectures on each point.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 10, 2006)

The .pdf file is too large to upload, I will have to email it to you. If anyone else is interested, send me an email.

This cheat sheet used to be available at: http://barnzee.ca/permalink/2006/05/08/theology/calvinism/calvinism-cheat-sheet.php

But it appears that site is no longer available.


----------



## caddy (Nov 10, 2006)

White's Book is one of the absolute best on this subject! I have read it twice.

Also very good is 10 Effects of believing in the 5 Points of Calvinism, By Piper:

http://www.desiringgod.org/Resource...of_Believing_in_the_Five_Points_of_Calvinism/





ChristopherPaul said:


> Attached is a basic Calvinism “Cheat Sheet” created by two seminary students I have interacted with in the past.
> 
> It is a handy collection of the primary verses for each point as well as rebuttals to common objections.
> 
> ...


----------



## caddy (Nov 10, 2006)

I would like this too CP if you would not care to send it:

[email protected]



ChristopherPaul said:


> The .pdf file is too large to upload, I will have to email it to you. If anyone else is interested, send me an email.
> 
> This cheat sheet used to be available at: http://barnzee.ca/permalink/2006/05/08/theology/calvinism/calvinism-cheat-sheet.php
> 
> But it appears that site is no longer available.


----------



## rjlynam (Nov 10, 2006)

ReederKidsMom said:


> Oh, man. That is soo... funny. Yesterday, on our way home from Midweek Bible Study. Chris and I were discussing that I have never studied the TULIP and that is one of the first things that most newly reformed study!!! Then today on the phone, after talking to your Wife, I thought how cool it was that Northside Bible Study has a fellowship meal. Now we might have to join you!!! I'll have to check out how far of a drive it would be for us! You might end up having...
> 
> Adults: 12
> Teenagers: 3
> ...



Tell Chris we're just a little past Creedmoor.  

The truly fun part is we've got some folks who want to invite some non-calvinist families and send out flyers. Oh dear, I'm thinking I would be real glad to have some reinforcements. This will definitely have impact on the material presented.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 10, 2006)

You can make Calvinist popcorn - get the kids to guess which kernels will pop and which ones won't! Point out that you're going to do the same thing to all of them, but there's always some that don't pop regardless!


----------



## reformedman (Nov 11, 2006)

I found _Particular Grace_ by *Kuyper's* approach the best way to teach that single point. He establishes his position, he then demonstrates the opposition's verses in a verse by verse method systematically disecting the controversies or misunderstandings of these verses. Kuyper leans heavily on scripture citing many many proofs for his position.

In short, I believe building a long list of verses on each of the points, and then organizing each point's verses in as best a flow as possible, would probably be the best way. And then if needed, show the opposition's side and why it is incorrect. I only say this is probably the best way because of consideration to the majority being children that will be hearing it.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 13, 2006)

Bob, for the sake of reference, I compiled a list of Scriptures supporting each point, which can be found here. While the Scriptures themselves are certainly the main purpose of the document, I also included a brief description of each point as well as commentary on select verses.


----------



## rjlynam (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank you, everyone. I really appreciate the brainpower here at PB.

We're gonna have the first meeting dedicated to "How to study Scripture". Since we will be introducing alot of Scripture passages, it's important that we don't appear to be "verse snatching". Then, when the texts are introduced, we'll look at the context in which they are introduced. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------

